
CSS Spinners and Loaders – Modular, Customizable and Single HTML Element Code - nitishkmrk
https://webkul.github.io/csspin/
======
nitishkmrk
Speed of the loader can be customised from _globals.less or use the predefined
variables for the speed. Check Doc for more - [http://bit.ly/csspin-
doc](http://bit.ly/csspin-doc)

------
about_blank
nice can i customise speed of loader?

